# Why Is the Cafe Chat Always Deserted?



## Amie (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello, all.

I'm new to this message board and have posted a few messages (very good site, this is!), but every time I click on "Live Chat" and go into the "Cafe" room, there's never anyone there? Why is that?...

Have a MACnificent evening.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 23, 2005)

Enough people like yourself aren't chatters.


----------



## Amie (Jun 24, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Enough people like yourself aren't chatters.



But I AM! I've been there several times and I've only seen ONE person there one time!


----------



## Amie (Jun 24, 2005)

Also, I see a few different subcategories in the Live Chat room (Genius Bar and a few others), and there's never anyone in ANY of those rooms. I find this odd 'cause usually chat rooms are jam packed. (Although ... they are usually jam packed with idiots. But this is a Mac chat room. I wouldn't expect idiots here.)


----------



## dennis002 (Jun 28, 2005)

Well Amie, I was there today, but where were you....


----------



## Amie (Jun 30, 2005)

dennis002 said:
			
		

> Well Amie, I was there today, but where were you....



You were there today and let me guess ... you were the ONLY one there! LOL


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 30, 2005)

Amie said:
			
		

> Although ... they are usually jam packed with idiots. But this is a Mac chat room. I wouldn't expect idiots here.


chat rooms are packed with idiots. but this is a mac forum

i think i found the solution


----------



## Amie (Jul 2, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> chat rooms are packed with idiots. but this is a mac forum
> 
> i think i found the solution



And?... 

(What is the solution?)


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 2, 2005)

we aren't idiots... we're mac users

no, i think it is a good idea, but people just for some reason seem to treat it like a rabbi treats pork


----------



## Amie (Jul 3, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> we aren't idiots... we're mac users
> 
> no, i think it is a good idea, but people just for some reason seem to treat it like a rabbi treats pork



Yep, I agree! Besides, it's very unsettling to enter a chat room and be all alone. LOL


----------



## Amie (Jul 8, 2005)

People told me that the Live Chat room is mostly a nighttime thing. Well ... it's nighttime and I just came from there. And guess what? Yep--deserted again! What is this Live Chat--a totally unused feature of this board? Or maybe it's for people who are in "invisible mode" only.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2005)

I've been on there a bunch of times but alas, it's just been me.  I was just curious as to why the mods here didn't choose to do this over IRC.  It's much more supported than having to create a chat room using Flash.  I can't even get on with some of my machines, and I don't want to use Windows.  Linux on either x86 or PPC with firefox doesn't work.  Flash just craps out on Linux/x86, and flash isn't even an option on Linux/ppc.  I guess I could use Mac OS 9 on my StarMax, but then I wouldn't be able to use my multi-IM client (Gaim), so I just stick it out in LinuxPPC Land.

Would it be too much trouble to have an IRC channel for the chats?


----------



## ScottW (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh, it doesn't matter. The chatroom could be <insert software, network or anything here> and it would be empty. Trust me.

We could call it "Quiet Place", the perfect place to get away too when your tired of everyone in your face.


----------



## Amie (Jul 9, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> I've been on there a bunch of times but alas, it's just been me.  I was just curious as to why the mods here didn't choose to do this over IRC.  It's much more supported than having to create a chat room using Flash.  I can't even get on with some of my machines, and I don't want to use Windows.  Linux on either x86 or PPC with firefox doesn't work.  Flash just craps out on Linux/x86, and flash isn't even an option on Linux/ppc.  I guess I could use Mac OS 9 on my StarMax, but then I wouldn't be able to use my multi-IM client (Gaim), so I just stick it out in LinuxPPC Land.
> 
> Would it be too much trouble to have an IRC channel for the chats?



What is IRC exactly?

I'm running Panther 10.3.9 on my iBook and have no problems with Flash Chat. (I use Safari as my browser.)


----------



## Amie (Jul 9, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Oh, it doesn't matter. The chatroom could be <insert software, network or anything here> and it would be empty. Trust me.
> 
> We could call it "Quiet Place", the perfect place to get away too when your tired of everyone in your face.



LOL

Sounds like an ad: "Tired of everyone in your face? Get away to the Quiet Place!"


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 9, 2005)

Amie said:
			
		

> What is IRC exactly?
> 
> I'm running Panther 10.3.9 on my iBook and have no problems with Flash Chat. (I use Safari as my browser.)




There was never any doubt that it would work in OS X.  I haven't tried it on OS 9 (which it would probably work in) since I'm usually logged into Debian (my StarMax is dual-boot).  I prefer using Firefox and Gaim and all the other apps available to me under Linux than what there would be under OS 9 (of course, this might change if I could just find a decent browser and multi-IM client for OS 9... ).

As for IRC (Internet Relay Chat), it's one of the oldest chat methods available, second I believe to the BBS chatrooms of decades ago.  They call it Internet Relay Chat because there are multiple servers that "relay" the chatrooms that would be available to the main IRC server.  So instead of everyone in the world bringing down one server to access the available chatrooms, there are "mirrors" if you will that relay the chatrooms so that theyr don't kill the main server.  Most of these relay servers are located geographically for people that are close to them, so that if you are in the US you don't go logging into a server in Russia, for instance.....you would use the US IRC server.

The only reason I mentioned IRC  is because there are IRC clients available for basically every OS, where Flash is only available for a select number of operating systems.


----------



## Amie (Jul 9, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> There was never any doubt that it would work in OS X.  I haven't tried it on OS 9 (which it would probably work in) since I'm usually logged into Debian (my StarMax is dual-boot).  I prefer using Firefox and Gaim and all the other apps available to me under Linux than what there would be under OS 9 (of course, this might change if I could just find a decent browser and multi-IM client for OS 9... ).
> 
> As for IRC (Internet Relay Chat), it's one of the oldest chat methods available, second I believe to the BBS chatrooms of decades ago.  They call it Internet Relay Chat because there are multiple servers that "relay" the chatrooms that would be available to the main IRC server.  So instead of everyone in the world bringing down one server to access the available chatrooms, there are "mirrors" if you will that relay the chatrooms so that theyr don't kill the main server.  Most of these relay servers are located geographically for people that are close to them, so that if you are in the US you don't go logging into a server in Russia, for instance.....you would use the US IRC server.
> 
> The only reason I mentioned IRC  is because there are IRC clients available for basically every OS, where Flash is only available for a select number of operating systems.



Ah ... I see! Thank you for that detailed and rather scholarly explanation! See, I'm learning something every day!


----------



## neOnduck (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm here on a daily basis....let's meet up Amie!

I have access to AOL msgr and this Chat from my office.............nothing else...and yes..it's kinda sad to see the Chatroom always empty...........

Cya


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2005)

And I'm always on IM. My accounts should be listed under my profile.


----------



## Amie (Nov 13, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> And I'm always on IM. My accounts should be listed under my profile.


I'm not sure how to list my IM accounts under my profile/sig, but if you'd like to chat sometime, I'd be happy to give the information to you. Feel free to PM me and I will reply there, rather than listing it in public for people who don't give a rat's @ss to see.


----------



## Macraze (Nov 15, 2005)

The Cafe is not deserted, it is lively. The dynamics of Chat rooms and message boards are quite different. In the forums you can get deeper into the conversation, while in the chat room it is more a hang out to kill time. This is a great Message board; the chat room probably didn't catch on.


----------



## Amie (Nov 15, 2005)

Macraze said:
			
		

> The Cafe is not deserted, it is lively. The dynamics of Chat rooms and message boards are quite different. In the forums you can get deeper into the conversation, while in the chat room it is more a hang out to kill time. This is a great Message board; the chat room probably didn't catch on.


That's what I'm talking about--the chat room. Every time I go there (although it's been a while 'cause I kind of gave up), there's no one there. Ah well. I'm just glad the message boards are lively and full of nice people offering a wealth of information.


----------



## reed (Dec 7, 2005)

Amie,

  Sorry for your troubles concerning the quiet chat room. Take heart, I'm living overseas and when you are asleep I'm ready to go....and visa versa. Hope things work out. This is a cool site all the same and yes: "we are not idiots but Mac users." 
All the best, Henry, from far away


----------



## Ed H (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Everybody: My Short name is Ed H and have just joined this chat room. I hear from others that say it's a good site andd I hope to enjoy it.
Ed H


----------



## Amie (Mar 24, 2006)

reed said:
			
		

> Amie,
> 
> Sorry for your troubles concerning the quiet chat room. Take heart, I'm living overseas and when you are asleep I'm ready to go....and visa versa. Hope things work out. This is a cool site all the same and yes: "we are not idiots but Mac users."
> All the best, Henry, from far away


Thanks, Henry. I continue to frequent this site and have enjoyed asking questions, answering questions, and conversing with all the great people here. However, I gave up on the chat room a long time ago. LOL


----------



## Amie (Mar 24, 2006)

Ed H said:
			
		

> Hi Everybody: My Short name is Ed H and have just joined this chat room. I hear from others that say it's a good site andd I hope to enjoy it.
> Ed H


Welcome, Ed. Yes, I think this is a fantastic site with an abundance of good information--and good people. Hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


----------

